# Grrrr Fuzzi Bunz leaking through leg seams



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

I loved my Fuzzi Bunz when I first got them.I have had some quality issues and both a retailer and MOE have replaced 4 diapers because of the leg holes being different sizes. But I still have leakage at unpredictable times. I rarely go more the 2 hours between changes. Yet I still get leaking.
Tonight she pooped and the diaper is wicking through the leg seams. The legs themselves were clean but the seam line was obviously yellowish brown and her onesie was stained too.
I had just assumed she was leaking from the leg opening or they were wicking there. Anyone else? I have 24 of them now and don't know what to do


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Are these new? Have you put them through the dryer on hot? I know FB directions say not to do this, but it may help to seal those little needle holes, and I've never heard of anyone who dried their FB's regularly that had a problem with their PUL not holding up. The industrial PUL that they usually use for diapers is made to withstand repeated autoclaving, so it should be just fine, unless MOE is using a lower grade of PUL these days. Try and and see if it helps!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

The only time I have had a problem with FB is if the insert isn't fully primed. Could that be a problem? Otherwise it may just be a bad fit your your dd.


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have purchased them all since January. I haven't dried them on hot Partially because if I do resell them I want to honestly say they were treated according to the instructions.

I use micro terry inserts and a micro terry and a joey bunz at night. The inserts seem to be working perfectly.

The fit is good. Some of them I can snap symetrically others I cant. But other then the ones I returned for having gapping legs they seem to fit very well.

It is very frustrating.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

That sucks! I'm sorry.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm not going to go back & find it, but some time in the past couple of days there was a post to a reason why not to hot dry PUL - it was that if you handle the covers while they're still hot, the elastic can break. So if you leave them in the dryer until they cool down they're OK.

I think it's worth an email to Fuzzi Bunz to get advice on the hot dryer issue for a cycle to seal up those holes - if it seems that could be the issue.

HTH & good luck


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

I know what you mean...it's like the poop is wicking through the thread, right? I've had that happen, too, now that you mention it.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Lots of diapers and covers have elastic in them... elastic is not PUL. I think lastin is supposed to be particularly vunerable? I know Amber at Darling Diapers knows more about the elastic/heat thing.
Fortunately, my dryer has a cool down period at the end of each cycle, unless I stop it before it's done, so things are always cool by the time the buzzer goes off.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I think that was my post







I cant speak for all WAHMs -I just stated that the reason we ask people not to dry on HOT is because some of our products (pockets included) use Lastin which is a really strong elastic but if heated and pulled it *could* snap/rip.

I don't know why FB say not to dry on HOT - I would probably email MOE and ask about the leg wicking and see what they suggest.


----------



## teresond (Sep 25, 2002)

You can dry them on hot to see if it does the trick for you, repeated scorching in the dryer is not good. We say not to dry on hot as a precaution. Fabrite states there is no "sealing" to be done but hey, it is worth a try.

The only reason we experience wicking through the seams is when the insert is not properly inserted or when the insert is simply too wet. You might want to try more absorbency in there or spreading out the insert to be closer to the seams.

Our email at MOE is down so if you need to call or email do so through [email protected] that one works.


----------

